# Fuente simetrica 15V 1A + PCB



## willywallaz (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola, aca les dejo esta fuente con su debido esquema y el pcb para el PCB wizard, necesito saber si es correcto y esta bien diseñada ya que la diseñe yo a partir del esquema y no tengo mucha experiencia en esto


----------



## RaFFa (Ago 8, 2009)

amigo los patillajes de los integrados estan al reves....el patillaje del 7915 es el del 7815 y viceversa por lo demas esta todo bien


----------



## willywallaz (Ago 8, 2009)

o sea, asi estaria bien?


----------



## RaFFa (Ago 8, 2009)

cambia las patillas entrada-salida del 7915 y tu fuente estara acabada....para otra vez mira de las caracteristicas de los integrados en sus hojas de datos que las puedes sacar facilmente si pones el nombre del integrado en google y vigila de donde te bajas los esquemas por que hay algunas paginas que,dicho sea de paso,son un cachondeo por los esquemas que cuelgan. En el foro siempre vas a encontrar esquemas de fiar y discutidos por gente que sabe muy bien de lo que habla. Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2009)

La conexion del Puente rectificador esta algo confusa.


----------



## RaFFa (Ago 8, 2009)

uy se ve que no me puse las gafas en el momento de revisar la placa pero lo que dice tacatomon es cierto..... visto asi creo que seria conveniente que le metieses una buena mano a la placa....  revisa este esquema que te paso veras como es otra cosa...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola Willy

En los 78XX, viéndolos de frente y con las patas hacia abajo, van In, GND, Out de izquierda a derecha.
En los 79XX; GND, In, Out.

Eso según las distribuciones estándar.

Corregí eso en el esquema y tené presente que ninguno de los pines del puente rectificador va a masa. Ambos llevan las salidas del transformador y es la toma central la que se conecta a GND.

Saludos


----------



## willywallaz (Ago 9, 2009)

ahi le hize las modificaciones que me marcaron a ver si esta bien ahora?otra pregunta los capacitores esta bien que sean de 25V y el puente de que intensidad de corriente deberia de ser?el transformador esta bien que sea como el que marca el esquema?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2009)

Bueno, los dos reguladores se ven bien ahora y el puente ya no hace cosas raras con la masa. Va bien.

Tené en cuenta dos cosas: La polaridad de los electrolíticos (fijate de colocarlos bien, que no todos están correctos en el impreso) y que seguramente el puente está girado. La marca suele estar en el positivo, en diagonal con este está el negativo y las otras dos patas son las entradas de alterna. Tenelo presente.

Lo que comentás del transformador, está bien. Con 18+18V vas a estar cómodo (son +-25V al rectificarlo), aunque medio justo con los voltajes de los condensadores. Si usaras de 35V en los dos de la entrada iría mejor.

Con respecto al puente, con 3A podés hacerlo andar sin inconvenientes, con 5A va sobrado y si usás más, no hace mal (pero es más caro).
Como vas a necesitar algo medio chico, quizá te convenga hacer el rectificador con componentes discretos o con un puente en línea en lugar de una mesa.
Eso queda a tu elección, todos funcionan.

Saludos


----------



## RaFFa (Ago 9, 2009)

amigo, las conexiones de integrados,condensadores y demas esta bien hecha excepto la del puente rectificador,me explico,la mueca que se ve en el puente indica que esa es la salida positiva de la señal....una imagen vale mas que mil palabras,ahi te cuelgo una. el puente rectifiador debe de aguantar una intensidad de 2 amperios pero por seguridad y para evitar calentamientos excesivos yo le pondria uno de 3 amperios y si me apuras mucho uno de 4 amperios que son mas conocidos...aunque el modulo de dichos puentes rectificadores es distinto al que tu tienes puesto. Un saludo


----------



## willywallaz (Ago 9, 2009)

Vamos de nuevo...


----------



## RaFFa (Ago 9, 2009)

los condensadores de la rama negativa estan al reves , el positivo del condensador tiene que ir a masa,por que si no te puede dar un buen golpe en la cara.... por lo demas esta bien


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2009)

Ahí me va gustando más.

"La tierra (0V) es más positiva que cualquier voltaje negativo"
Es algo bastante simple de decir y de entender (0 es mayor que cualquier número negativo).

Con eso en mente, revisá los condensadores de la rama negativa y fijate qué conclusión lográs  

Saludos


Edit: Me ganó Raffa.


----------



## willywallaz (Ago 9, 2009)

a ver ahora? discupen por ser tan duro es que tengo bastante que aprender todavia del tema...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2009)

Ahí me gusta.

Yo cambiaría estas tres pistas que dibujé en verde.
La del rectificador, por las dudas de que le vayas a poner un tornillo que podría quedar haciendo contacto y las dos del 7915 sólo para asegurar que no hagan un corto.

Saludos


----------



## willywallaz (Ago 9, 2009)

bueno finalmente quedo.aca les dejo la foto de como quedo y el archivo para el pcb wizard para el que lo necesite.Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me dieron para poder hacerlo.Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 9, 2009)

casi...
te falto corregir la pata 3 del 7915, como dijo cacho esta muy cerca puedes provocar un corto
suerte!


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 9, 2009)

Yo opino: 
Si a C2 lo das vuelta tenes mucho mas espacio para dibujar esas 2 pistas en el puente.
Si a C3 y C4 los giras 90° CCW pueden aprovechar el espacio entre el 7815 y el 7915.
Falta espacio entre los reguladores y los condensadores de salida para poner un mínimo disipador.


----------



## willywallaz (Ago 10, 2009)

Bueno ahora si dejo su version final y el archivo Saludos.


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola. Queria saber si este último pcb para descargar es el definitivo. Saludos.


----------



## willywallaz (Sep 21, 2009)

Si esta es la version final ya lista para hacer


----------



## ladeltermo (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola, queria saber si me sirbe esta fuente pero ingresandole 12Vac.
hace rato que ando buscando una fuente de 12vac a +-15vcc.
Gracias y Saludos!!...


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 2, 2009)

no te va a funcionar acordate que la entrada debe ser mayor al valor al que regula el integrafdo en este caso 15v lo normal en la entrada para 15v es 16v o mas

saludos.


----------



## snake_fox (Ene 5, 2010)

Disculpen si se puede regular el voltaje a 15 si la salida del transformador me da 20V o es mucho voltaje para regular?


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 5, 2010)

no si el 7815 puede tener maximo voltaje de entrada de 30v y necesitan 3v mas que el voltaje de salida osea que con 20v anda muy bien acordate que el 7915 es diferente el patillaje pero elp pcb esta bien hecho igual les dejo unos pcbs de fuentes con 78xx asimetricas despues veo si subo los pcbs en archivo original


saludos.


----------



## claudiov (Mar 26, 2010)

No hay una confusion entre VCA y VCC?
Si el regulador de 15VCC requiere 3V mas para operar, me imagino que estamos hablando en la misma unidad, es decir VCC, con lo cual tenemos que proveerlo de 18VCC.
Para lograr este valor de continua, aplico la formula ( VCC / 1.41 ) y serian necesarios unos 13VCA aprox.

Porque poner uno de 18VCA?  No estariamos haciendo disipar calor por demas al regulador?

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2010)

Cuando le ponés una carga al trafo, su tensión cae. Según las características será mayor o menor esa caída, pero existirá.

Si la tensión alcanza justo para cubrir al regulador, mientras no haya caída en el trafo (o sea, poca o nula corriente en el circuito) todo va bien. Cuando le pedís más...
La tensión se va un poco abajo, quedás fuera del margen y estás ahí con un regulador de adorno porque la tensión de entrada no le da para regular.

Estas caídas de tensión son mucho más evidentes en los trafos chiquitos, que son los que se supone que van a usarse en este tipo de fuente.

Saludos


----------



## claudiov (Mar 28, 2010)

Muchas gracias Cacho!
No entendia porque la diferencia, clarisimo!
Saludos!


----------



## LocoFourier (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola, gracias por compartir tu diseño. Te hago una preguta: ¿Se le pueden agregar salidas +-5 V, como quedaria el esquematico? Es decir ademas de +-15 V tener tambien +-5 V.

Desde ya gracias

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Dic 14, 2010)

LocoFourier dijo:


> Hola, gracias por compartir tu diseño. Te hago una preguta: ¿Se le pueden agregar salidas +-5 V, como quedaria el esquematico? Es decir ademas de +-15 V tener tambien +-5 V.
> 
> Desde ya gracias
> 
> Saludos



Para lograr las salidas de +-5V tenés que modificar todo. Agregar dos reguladores más, podrían ser 7805 y 7905 o sino LM317 y LM337, pero estoy son variables, llevan unos pocos componentes externos y un potenciómetro de unos... 2K - 5K

En resumen, tenés que diseñar nuevamente la placa. Y el esquemático, por supuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 14, 2010)

Lo que puedes hacer es colocar un 7805 a la salida del condensador de filtro, o tambien puedes conectar la patilla uno de este integrado a la salida del 7815. Lo mismo debes hacer con el 7905.

Saludos!!!


----------

